# Getting Down To The Nitty Gritty...



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello Folks,

I have a limited knowledge of TiVo and UNIX and wish to find out exactly what processes are running on my TiVo... Ahh easy I thought, TELNET in, run the PS command.
DOH! 

*bash: ps: command not found*

Have I got it all wrong?? Should I stop being inquizitive and just settle down and enjoy life??


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi Paul,

By default TiVo has a very reduced command set, there isn't even the "ls" command!

Many of these "missing" commands can be found online, and as TiVo runs an ftp server these files can be transfered across quite easily.

I found the following site useful for obtaining and configuring the various Tivo extras;
TiVo Upgrade Diary

It's worth noting that the ps command's syntax was a little different from the one I was used to and "ps x" and "ps auxwww" seem to be the most useful commands.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## dave h-j (Oct 9, 2002)

Or if you wanted a simple list of running process (perhaps to see if endpad is still running) the this would suffice:

cat /proc/*/status | grep -i name

or if you wanted to dress it up with a little extra info:

# cat /proc/*/status | grep -i -e name -e pid

Or if you wanted it very basic:

# cat /proc/*/stat


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

That was quite interesting...
did cat /proc/* /stat
and TiVo went bananas!


----------



## dave h-j (Oct 9, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> That was quite interesting...
> did cat /proc/* /stat
> and TiVo went bananas!


Yeah - if you put the extra space in it'll try and cat the non-ascii files, which are mostly pointers into the kernel. Gonna be a bit messy that..


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

dave h-j said:


> Yeah - if you put the extra space in it'll try and cat the non-ascii files, which are mostly pointers into the kernel. Gonna be a bit messy that..


DOH!

"If only I'd listened to what my mother told me when I was young"
"Why? What did she say?"
"I don't know, I didn't listen!!"


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have a limited knowledge of TiVo and UNIX and wish to find out exactly what processes are running on my TiVo... Ahh easy I thought, TELNET in, run the PS command.
> DOH!
> ...


I think I got my version of ps from here http://homepage.ntlworld.com/maxwells.daemon/tivo/ports.html


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

There is a built in ps, but it's only abailable from the tivosh shell not bash.

Type

tivosh

then 

ps

Exit the tivosh shell with "exit" I think, or CTRL-C.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

sanderton said:


> There is a built in ps, but it's only abailable from the tivosh shell not bash.
> 
> Type
> 
> ...


Hi Sanderton,
Thats very useful, thank you. What else can one do under TiVo shell ??


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

You have some extra commands to directly access the MFS database which controls the TiVo.


----------

